# Need an inexpensive seat cover for 2004 F-150



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey,

Looking to get some seat covers and realized that these things are expensive. I have a 2004 F-150 and the driver side seat is getting pretty worn with a small but increasing tear.

I cant spend $200 on seat covers right now so does anyone know of some decent covers that would fit for under $100? 

Thanks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

if you don't mind camo- I bought these for my 2004 Ford F150.
a little over two years of bird , fish guts and dog paws- still look pretty new

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/search/eSearch.aspx?SearchTerms=dog sat cover&eMode=


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

OK that wasn't the right link- it was one of these- looks like they have gone up a few bucks- but not bad- I got the Brownings

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/search/eSearch.aspx?SearchTerms=truck%20seat%20covers&eMode=


----------

